# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Leuk onderzoek 'Sporten en Gezondheid'

## Kim Elisabeth

Hallo allemaal, 

Voor mijn afstuderen ben ik bezig met een onderzoek over voldoende lichaamsbeweging, het onderzoek heet 'Sporten en Gezondheid'. Het onderzoek bevat een leerzame tekst over voldoende lichaamsbeweging en is daarnaast leuk om te maken. Daarnaast maak je mij er ook blij mee!

Het onderzoek neemt ongeveer 8-10 minuten van je tijd in beslag. Door mee te doen maak je daarnaast kans op één van de twee waardebonnen naar keuze ter waarde van 25 euro. 

Via de volgende link kom je bij het onderzoek terecht: 
https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...vCOj2agWKohXed 

Je kunt het onderzoek invullen t/m dinsdagmiddag 28 mei. 

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor je tijd en moeite, 

Groetjes, Kim Elisabeth

----------


## Kim Elisabeth

Dit correcte link naar het onderzoek is: https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...vCOj2agWKohXed

----------


## NATACHAAA77

Ik heb hem even ingevuld! Ookal misschien een beetje laat.

----------

